# Winter, my new little buddy



## Winterhedge (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to introduce Winter, my new little buddy. She's 8 weeks old and I just picked her up from the breeder on 1/7/10. Today is the day I'm going to pick her up for the first time, though she doesn't react much to my hand in her cage, so I'm hoping it will go well.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome!! 

Great picture and congrats on your new addition! Great name, by the way. I have an albino male, Whyte Darkness, he's so pretty, I love the albinos. I'm glad you found this site, it is chock full of experienced people and helpful information.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. I simply love albinos.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a little angel with her beautiful white quills, pink ears and pink nose. How exciting for you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new girl shes lovely  and welcome to HHC :!:


----------



## Winterhedge (Jan 7, 2010)

I thank you all for your kind welcome. I've only had Winter for 2 days, and I'm completely in love with her (let's not mention all the neat stuff she'll be receiving via UPS in the next week or so... :roll: )


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful! I love her name, too.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow the name is very apt, such a beautiful little girl, look at her little paws


----------

